# continuing on shelter...



## bunkerbob

Hooked up the air supply knife valve and temporarily attached the fan to bring in fresh air to the shelter project. Some rebar added, need 'a lot' more before lowering the door frame down. I managed to separate the bunker door from its frame, found that the hinges actually have roller bearings on them for ease of opening. Separating the two makes it a lot lighter to handle, I believe together it weighs about 600 lbs, the front and rear door panels are 3/8" steel, and that's before I pour lightweight concrete in the door core after its totally installed. The white 4" pipe is "t" for the sewer hookup to the pump-up toilet.


----------



## NaeKid

Looks like things are coming along nicely! If I didn't know better, I would say that you were a miner in an earlier life :beercheer:


----------



## TechAdmin

Awesome Pics.


----------



## longtime

That looks great. Are the walls hard rock?


----------



## bunkerbob

longtime said:


> That looks great. Are the walls hard rock?


They are decomposed granite, not quite as hard as rock but almost. Need jackhammer to work, too old to use pick and shovel anymore. Then into a 5 gallon bucket. One good thing is that I can use the loose sieved DG instead of sand in the concrete mix, its called 'sharp sand'. An engineer in Japan has studied it and found in some cases to be superior because of its shape, rough rather than smooth as in the case of river sand.


----------



## longtime

I wish we had that here. All we have is clay and a high water table. I did notice in other posts that your working under a slab. Did you pour the slab or was old work. The reason I ask is concern for cave in.


----------



## bunkerbob

I poured the steel reinforced slab when I built the work shop about a year or so ago. I have supports under to hold it up until I start pouring walls. Will have a rebar reinforced concrete 1ft round column in the middle to help. The plan is to break holes in the existing slab and pump concrete in to build roof support after I get the 1ft thick walls up. Right now its about 10' x 10' x 7'. Should have had this poured when I originally built the workshop, oh well!:scratch


----------



## allen_idaho

Looks like it is coming along great. What is your overall goal? What systems do you hope to have fully installed when done?


----------



## bunkerbob

allen_idaho said:


> Looks like it is coming along great. What is your overall goal? What systems do you hope to have fully installed when done?


I know there are other threads under construction that covers this, but here it goes.

The first room which is almost excavated is going to be 10' x 10' x 8' high, contain most of the air systems, toilet, and air lock entrance door. I've installed the outside 4" air intake pipe made of steel sched 40 galv. about 5ft above the ground with a brass wool filter and cover. It goes down to a "t" which which has a 12" nipple on the bottom that will act as a particle trap, then the 90 goes to a 4" steel knife valve. This in turn will feed into a bio filter, a merv 13 particle and carbon filter and a UV light. This is similar to the one I presently have for the house, not quite as powerful, less CFM. Then to a 4" ABS pipe sweep that will contain the CO2 scrubber, the in-line fan and on to the large hand cranked blower.

This system can be sealed from the outside via the knife valve, and the inside air can be cycled thru the Sofnolime and carbon scrubber filter either by the in-line AC fan or the hand blower. I also have (2) 300cf 3000psi air cylinders to provide positive pressure for about 18 hrs @ 14psi., and a small O2 bottle to replenish the oxygen while using the scrubber.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f38/co-2-scrubber-2109/

I have the (4) t-105 batteries and the 4000w inverter ready to be installed as soon as I'm ready, the system will receive 24VDC from the house system to keep the batteries charged. I can turn the genset on/off from a remote switch on the inverter from inside the shelter. These will be in a sealed room that can be vented to the outside to remove any hydrogen produced during battery charging, either from the house or the genset.

bunkerbob

The toilet is a manual flush up design that will receive water from my outside tanks and send waste to my septic system.

Twist 'n' Lock Manual Toilets

The inner door is from a bunker set up during the late 60s, very heavy, 4" thick, and will be mounted in a 1' thick wall, then filled with lightweight concrete. An entrance will be a 4' x4' room outside the door, with a shower system, deterrent devices and a sump pump to carry off waste water. I built a similar system at my last underground shelter.

I've researched the LED grow-light systems for interior plant growing, Naekid had some great ideas using fiber-optics to bring in natural light, still looking into that, the growing of plants will help reduce stress if we have to stay for extended period of time. One wall will have a large mural of a outside forest scene theme to also help, looked into this when we contemplated building a underground/earth sheltered home.

Some google images

Cooking will be done on a butane fired stove that uses cartridges, and has the least amount of pollution, it will be placed under or near the exhaust pipe similar to the intake one, which will also have a knife valve that can be sealed. Water will be gravity piped in from my 5000gal tanks from above ground to 55 gallon barrels, thus having a reserve supply if above ground tanks are disabled.

We have an abundant supply of long-term stored food and goods, these will be in-place as soon as I am done.

I have an extra CCTV system that is also ready to install, one wireless the other hardwired, both have external mics. Ham radio gear will be installed also for communication.

Believe it or not I have about 90% of the equipment all ready to install.
Well you got me started....:2thumb:


----------



## allen_idaho

It all sounds great. And that blast door looks like an awesome find. 

What are your plans for overhead lighting? Bulbs? Flourescents? LEDs?


----------



## bunkerbob

I have a few mr16 bulbs 12 Volt LED Flood Spot Light MR16 Solar 12V Marine Home - eBay (item 390119891865 end time Dec-17-09 10:14:54 PST) already installed in fish-eye bases, hooked up to a 12vdc battery temporarily, seem to do just fine. Probably use them for permanent install, low current draw, low heat, high lumen's, very long life, and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## allen_idaho

They sound fantastic. I think I might order some and give them a shot for a project I'm working on. How well do they light up, compared to something like a standard lightbulb?


----------



## bunkerbob

allen_idaho said:


> They sound fantastic. I think I might order some and give them a shot for a project I'm working on. How well do they light up, compared to something like a standard lightbulb?


Its hard to compare these with standard bulbs, they are more directional. Used in work area type lighting situations is best, instead of wasting light on unused areas. The 110vac type I use in the house are more comparable to 'standard' bulbs, not as directional. These are coming into their own now that demand is increasing and R & D progresses.


----------



## bunkerbob

*shelter filter system*

New photos of filter system... 
Just temporary, getting measurements, no glue yet.


----------



## TechAdmin

I tried to find abandoned civil defense stuctures in Texas specifically the Austin San MArcos area and couldn't find any. Bunker Bob can you help?


----------



## longtime

Dean,

You might try communication bunkers for sale. AT&T sold most of the cold war bunkers in 2001 for very little, ($10,000 - $20,000 for 1800 sq ft to 10,000 sq ft harden underground bunker and acerage). Of cource the new owners want much more now, but it can't hurt to hope and look.

Missile Base Properties for Sale
Available Properties
SITES FOR SALE
AT&T Communications Bunkers - Nuclear Hardened Underground Shelters


----------



## bunkerbob

Dean said:


> I tried to find abandoned civil defense stuctures in Texas specifically the Austin San MArcos area and couldn't find any. Bunker Bob can you help?


Let me check some sources I have, they explore old mines and underground sites, haven't used them for a while though. Years ago thats how I found the underground city site near Blyth, CA. the source of the bunker door I have. :sssh: These sites are 'open' somewhat to exploration and this one is still partially full of civil defense supplies, crackers and water.:2thumb:

Edit: Here is a document I found a long while ago and is still on the net, this should make you tingle...http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=AD617111&Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.pdf
and this...hobo_template
and more...Mine Utilization in Crises - Planning Manual. - Storming Media
and I'm not sure how far away this is...http://coldwar-c4i.net/DentonTX/May1961.pdf
even more...US Underground Bases
research this...http://dept.ca.uky.edu/asmr/W/Full Papers 1997/20.PDF
That should get you started, that's how I found most of my sites.:2thumb:


----------



## drhwest

That is a fantastic setup. I would like to be able to do something like that myself someday. Time, money, and the wife will probably put an end to those dreams.


----------



## bunkerbob

drhwest said:


> That is a fantastic setup. I would like to be able to do something like that myself someday. Time, money, and the wife will probably put an end to those dreams.


Try putting more time and money in your wife, she may come along faster. I know mine just gave in years ago, one reason maybe is that we have been married for over 32 years.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## twolilfishies

bunkerbob, awesome work! you are great inspiration!
and listen to bob,,,if you want your wife to approve put more time and money into HER first ,haha:2thumb:
I dont know that i will ever be as prepared as you people but i really want to be!!:beercheer:


----------



## longtime

Bob, 
I look forward to your posts. Any progress?


----------



## bunkerbob

Not much, been on Ebay a lot getting accessories for the AN/PVS2 that's on the way. It looks like it will heavy, 7lbs mounted on my M14, waiting for a bipod to arrive also. Found a MCU-2A/P gas mask, my favorite, at a auction house online for $9.99, great deal.:2thumb:
Been too cold for me, I know high 40s is not cold. Waiting for the holidays to get over to continue, I know old excuse!!!:sssh:
Came up with this configuration for the filter system though. Still welding and reinforcing the bunker door frame also, its hanging in the workshop.
Been reading more, and spending too much time on the computer.
Just put up more sugar in 5 gal buckets and will be making a trip to Home Depot to get 50lb bags of salt for storage.


----------



## longtime

That's about what we have been doing. I HAVE to spend two weeks in Florida every year and that's where I'm at now. I am missing our 2 foot of new snow and low's in the 10's back home( yes I like winter and hate Florida). Can't wait to get back home to work and off the computer.


----------



## bunkerbob

Just posted this photo on another thread, should have done it here. 
Just made a new elevator for the pit, works pretty good and I can take a lot more material up at a time. You can see the orange 25gal steel barrel that it can handle instead of the 5gal buckets.
The plan is to go deeper about 20 ft at that point, thus the elevator, the mrs says it is easier than the ladder.


----------



## bunkerbob

Here is the new materials bucket with dump...
Now no more 5gal buckets by hand.


----------



## Asatrur

BB,
Got here off your reply to my retrofit post and I am curious how you started this and what steps are basically. I mean it looks like you cut back the slab to expose dirt and start digging down. When you went under the slab, how do/did you keep the floor/ceiling from collapsing in and what are you using for walls, etc? I see posts, but am not sure if that is permanent for not.
Thanks,
Devin


----------



## bunkerbob

Right now, 4x4s are holding up the slab. The workshop slab, no cars, is reinforced with steel and the below ground room is about 15 x 15', the walls are decomposed granite, had to use jackhammer to excavate. Yes, I just cut the slab and started digging, one 5 gal bucket at a time. The entrance will be a concrete wall with the bunker door installed, poured in place. Have to dig about 2 more feet outside for the door and then lower it down.


----------



## The_Blob

wow, nice setup, never saw this thread before...

where's the drainage gravel under the slab? 

I didn't notice (or glossed over it) what cfm is the hand crank ventilator?

once again... wow :congrat:


----------



## bunkerbob

The_Blob said:


> wow, nice setup, never saw this thread before...
> 
> where's the drainage gravel under the slab?
> 
> I didn't notice (or glossed over it) what cfm is the hand crank ventilator?
> 
> once again... wow :congrat:


Thanks, no gravel, just sand here per code, I do have a french drain around the perimeter, the DG is so dense water does not penetrate very far if any. 
The hand crank ventilator is from a 70 man bomb shelter from the 1960's, made by Buffalo Forge Co., it really moves the air when cranked. The powered fan is on a timer and runs periodically during the day.


----------



## The_Blob

do you have any fans set up merely for air flow inside the shelter?

I just like to feel the light breeze & hear the white noise of a fan, to me it's 1000x better than central air.


----------



## The_Blob

oh, and if you get to the point you need it:

Residential Elevators, Home Elevators, Elevator for Home, Wheelchair Elevator, Dumbwaiters

these units are amazingly easy to install (don't tell my local I said *that*!  )


----------



## froggymountain

Don't forget the Oxygen Concetrator - high CO2 levels in confined spaces can be a real danger. Leveling the atmospheric control with added oxygen is necessary.

http://www.dotmed.com/listing/oxyge...urce=base&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=Base


----------



## bunkerbob

froggymountain said:


> Don't forget the Oxygen Concetrator - high CO2 levels in confined spaces can be a real danger. Leveling the atmospheric control with added oxygen is necessary.
> 
> http://www.dotmed.com/listing/oxygen-concentrator/airsep-corporation/newlife-elite/684507?utm_source=base&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=Base


The oxygen concentrator, if the correct type will fill bottles only, cannot be used in a enclosed shelter, it will deplete oxygen even quicker. I have a O2 bottle in the shelter with the CO2 scrubber.


----------



## longtime

Was hoping this was an update.


----------



## bunkerbob

longtime said:


> Was hoping this was an update.


Update PM sent.


----------

